
REST API Best Practices - alpb
http://www.restapitutorial.com/
======
roryokane
This site is a good idea, but right now it's not very good for a REST
beginner, as the label "tutorial" would imply. The quick tips are for people
who already know REST design. The status codes are for reference only. The
HTTP methods are half-tutorial, half-reference, and don't give you any idea of
what to do next.

The "eCollege Best Practices guide" under Resources looks good - that's what I
want to see from a tutorial. But why is it only in PDF form? You have a
website already, and I don't see any tricky layouts in the PDF - why not just
put the text in HTML pages? That would lower the barrier of entry to starting
reading, make the book easier to read on small screens by allowing you to
adjust the page size and font size, make linking to the book easier, and
probably have other benefits.

------
democracy
_but it’s incredibly difficult to consume SOAP if you have to develop a client
library from scratch, access it via a Web UI, or do anything non-standard._

Is it really incredibly difficult to consume SOAP? I thought any language out
there these days can generate the client code from the WSDL.

 _PUT is most-often utilized for update capabilities, The POST verb is most-
often utilized for creation of new resources._

I was under impression people prefer to use POST for updates and PUT for
inserts in their REST services...

Nice tutorial though, also a section on security problems and different
approaches would be a good article to see there...

------
unhappyhippie
Apologies for being off-topic, but what's the deal with the url?
restapitutorial.com links to an unclaimed page with GoDaddy advertisement
whereas www.restapitutorial.com goes to the OP's page.

~~~
pan69
Obviously someone didn't set up their DNS records correctly.

------
flashgordon
Is the article only half done? It was talking about "See wrapped responses
below" but found zilch!

~~~
ibotty
page 21 in the pdf

